# Little Desert & Grampians



## PythonOwner25 (May 17, 2013)

Hey all, went out west for a few days, spending two days at the Little Desert and one at the Grampians. The weather was looking very overcast and freezing cold when I arrived at Little Desert. Nothing was basking and flipping only revealed a Shingeback, an Obscure Skink and a Marbled Gecko. Although there was one species in the area I hadn't seen yet and really wanted to find! Spadefoot Toads. And a huge black cloud forming on Tuesday evening was exactly what I was hoping for as it hadn't rained there for months. It poured with rain so I grabbed the camera and a torch and headed for the sand dunes! The weather at the Grampians was also shocking, freezing and constantly raining...but it did lead me to find another new species of frog for me. The Southern Smooth Froglet which were calling in the rain.

Enjoy the Photos.




Little Desert, Victoria. by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Shingleback (Tiliqua rugosa) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Shingleback (Tiliqua rugosa) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Obscure Skink (Morethia obscura) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Marbled Gecko (Christinus marmoratus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Mallee Spadefoot Toad (Neobatrachus pictus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Mallee Spadefoot Toad (Neobatrachus pictus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Mallee Spadefoot Toad (Neobatrachus pictus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Eastern Banjo Frog (Limnodynastes dumerili) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Southern Smooth Froglet (Geocrinia laevis) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Southern Smooth Froglet (Geocrinia laevis) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Southern Smooth Froglet (Geocrinia laevis) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Shotta (May 17, 2013)

cool pics thanks for sharing


----------



## B_STATS (May 17, 2013)

Shingleback looks healthy  I'd love to get out and do some field herping when I get a camera.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 18, 2013)

Nice post man, some cool frog finds there, I'd take a Geocrinia or Neobatrachus over any of those silly big green frog things any day.


----------



## NickGeee (May 18, 2013)

gotta love the grampians, shinglebacks everywhere.
nice pics!


----------

